# Dla benefits?



## Womfloss (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello!

My husband is registered disabled and in receipt of DLA and incapacity benefit (following an industrial accident in 2001). We have been on holiday (Paralimini)twice in the last two years and we couldnt help but notice a definite improvement in his arthritis with the warm weather. Does anyone know, if we were to move to Cyprus would he still be able to retain his UK benefits. Any help/advice would be very much appreciated. 

Sue


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

Hiya - there is a similar thread on page 2 and normally ' Yes " is the answer ! plus you can import your Disabled Vehicle with out getting stung for import duty .

I have a few old injuries myself and struggle in the Uk but feel very fit out in Cyprus 

good luck - Mike 

My husband is registered disabled and in receipt of DLA and incapacity benefit (following an


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Womfloss said:


> Hello!
> 
> My husband is registered disabled and in receipt of DLA and incapacity benefit (following an industrial accident in 2001). We have been on holiday (Paralimini)twice in the last two years and we couldnt help but notice a definite improvement in his arthritis with the warm weather. Does anyone know, if we were to move to Cyprus would he still be able to retain his UK benefits. Any help/advice would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Sue


Hi, I have just successfully negotiated my way through this very issue. You can continue to receive Long term Invalidity Benefit and the care component of Disability Living Allowance when you move to Cyprus as the EU has ruled that these are sickness benefits and can therefore be drawn anywhere within Europe. You cannot make a new claim for either AFTER you have emigrated.

However, the mobility component is not considered to be a 'sickness benefit' by the EU and therefore UK rules apply. The UK states that you must be resident in the UK to receive mobility component and you therefore cannot continue to claim it once you emigrate. 

It took me 3 months to get a decision on my DLA.

Oh and good news, if you are in receipt of invalidity benefit then you (and any dependants) are entitled to an E121 for your medical care, provided you use the Cypriot State System. You will get the same cover as a Cypriot gets.


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re Mobility*



BabsM said:


> Hi, I have just successfully negotiated my way through this very issue. You can continue to receive Long term Invalidity Benefit and the care component of Disability Living Allowance when you move to Cyprus as the EU has ruled that these are sickness benefits and can therefore be drawn anywhere within Europe. You cannot make a new claim for either AFTER you have emigrated.
> 
> However, the mobility component is not considered to be a 'sickness benefit' by the EU and therefore UK rules apply. The UK states that you must be resident in the UK to receive mobility component and you therefore cannot continue to claim it once you emigrate.
> 
> ...


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Yup - Although you wont get your ' mobility " - You Can Still Import a Disabled Adapted Vehicle as long as you have used it for 3 Years - Tax / Import Duty Free - but you cannot sell it for 3+ Years! and need to Show you Blue Badge ID etc 

Mike[/QUOTE]

I'm surprised about this as, being no longer entitled to DLA mobility, you are no longer entitled to the car. Are you sure there's nothing in the 'small print' saying it has to be retruned to the authorites in England? When you think of it, the UK Government is giving away a car so long as you have had it for 3 years...doesn't seem like them to me!

mind you, its irrelevant to me as I had only had my mobility for 6months !


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*Hi Babs*



BabsM said:


> Yup - Although you wont get your ' mobility " - You Can Still Import a Disabled Adapted Vehicle as long as you have used it for 3 Years - Tax / Import Duty Free - but you cannot sell it for 3+ Years! and need to Show you Blue Badge ID etc
> 
> Mike


I'm surprised about this as, being no longer entitled to DLA mobility, you are no longer entitled to the car. Are you sure there's nothing in the 'small print' saying it has to be retruned to the authorites in England? When you think of it, the UK Government is giving away a car so long as you have had it for 3 years...doesn't seem like them to me!

mind you, its irrelevant to me as I had only had my mobility for 6months ![/QUOTE]

Well i have the Forms ( in Greek ) that they took ages to find in Pafos - i 'think ' what they are trying to avoid is ' dealers ' importing them as a 'tax loophole " ....so can see why they expect you to at least use it for a time before selling it to another cypriot ! 

Like you i 'doubt " the " must of owned it for 3 Years would stand up in European Law .....like wise they did not like it that my ' Sprinter ' is now 10 years old .. and insisted it had X Cubic Feet clear inside to accept my Electric Scooter / Wheel Chair ! ( even though i have the Hoist ' Stuff " fitted !!!! ) 

So when my Pal Albert Drives it out here for me - i will meet him at the ' border ' -he will travel to Pafos on a 3 month ' tourist 'ticket', then i will wait while the Transport Office Process it !
( Should they take longer than 3 months then i best have a ' holiday ' in the ' north till it is sorted out !)

Mind you the Log + Photos we are taking might make a good Human Interest Story for the Cyprus Mail etc !


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*Soz - just re-read Babs*



mike on tour said:


> I'm surprised about this as, being no longer entitled to DLA mobility, you are no longer entitled to the car. Are you sure there's nothing in the 'small print' saying it has to be retruned to the authorites in England? When you think of it, the UK Government is giving away a car so long as you have had it for 3 years...doesn't seem like them to me!
> 
> Missed your other point Babs - IF you are a UK Resident ( like me ) you might be getting Higher Rate DLA , Care Components , Mobility etc ..... ONCE you become a Cypriot Resident you 'may' find you lose the Care Component and possibly the ' mobility ' ... i bought my own Vehicle 9 years ago and had it converted with a wheel chair hoist etc .... its ROAD TAX FREE and listed as a ' Disabled Vehicle " with the Dept of Transport .
> 
> ...


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Missed your other point Babs - IF you are a UK Resident ( like me ) you might be getting Higher Rate DLA , Care Components , Mobility etc ..... ONCE you become a Cypriot Resident you 'may' find you lose the Care Component and possibly the ' mobility ' ... i bought my own Vehicle 9 years ago and had it converted with a wheel chair hoist etc .... its ROAD TAX FREE and listed as a ' Disabled Vehicle " with the Dept of Transport . 

Mike[/QUOTE]

Ah your own car adapted... that explains it! I thought you were talking about a Motability vehicle


----------



## photogirl (Oct 14, 2008)

Womfloss said:


> Hello!
> 
> My husband is registered disabled and in receipt of DLA and incapacity benefit (following an industrial accident in 2001). We have been on holiday (Paralimini)twice in the last two years and we couldnt help but notice a definite improvement in his arthritis with the warm weather. Does anyone know, if we were to move to Cyprus would he still be able to retain his UK benefits. Any help/advice would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Sue


Hi my sister is on this kind of benefit due to arthritis and tells me that you can only go out of the country for four weeks without loosing dla, not sure if things have changed since she told me that, but check out a google search for dla on the web and you should find the info


----------



## photogirl (Oct 14, 2008)

Womfloss said:


> Hello!
> 
> My husband is registered disabled and in receipt of DLA and incapacity benefit (following an industrial accident in 2001). We have been on holiday (Paralimini)twice in the last two years and we couldnt help but notice a definite improvement in his arthritis with the warm weather. Does anyone know, if we were to move to Cyprus would he still be able to retain his UK benefits. Any help/advice would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Sue


sorry incapacity benefit stops the moment you leave uk shores evidently, dla is a bit longer four weeks


----------



## photogirl (Oct 14, 2008)

Womfloss said:


> Hello!
> 
> My husband is registered disabled and in receipt of DLA and incapacity benefit (following an industrial accident in 2001). We have been on holiday (Paralimini)twice in the last two years and we couldnt help but notice a definite improvement in his arthritis with the warm weather. Does anyone know, if we were to move to Cyprus would he still be able to retain his UK benefits. Any help/advice would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Sue


Just a thought, if he is over 55 years, you may be able to get the ba to pension him off, pensions are paid when abroad


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

photogirl said:


> sorry incapacity benefit stops the moment you leave uk shores evidently, dla is a bit longer four weeks


I'm sorry but your information is inaccurate.

If you are in receipt of long term incapacity benefit it can be paid if you move to another country in Europe provided you continue to be incapacitated. The Care component of Disability Living Allowance is deemed by the EU as a benefit related to sickness and can also be paid wherever you live in Europe so long as you had started to receive it before you leave the UK and provided your disability continues. Getting the benefits is not automatic and depends on your responses to a questionnaire.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

photogirl said:


> Hi my sister is on this kind of benefit due to arthritis and tells me that you can only go out of the country for four weeks without loosing dla, not sure if things have changed since she told me that, but check out a google search for dla on the web and you should find the info


The situation changed for people moving to live in another EU country following an EU ruling last October (or thereabouts).


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*DLA - High Rates*

IF you are deemed ' HIGHER DLA " you can apply to them for permission to go abroad for longer ( over 6 weeks ) or to live overseas - they judge each case on its merits - if your Consultant and G.P Recommend it for Health Reasons ( Like mine do ) then you 'could ' move to Cyprus full time , become a Cypriot Resident etc .....this i am seriously considering right now + have brought all my Med Forms + GP , Surgeon , Consultants letters with me !

Look at the DLA Web Site !


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

This is what is on the Direct Government Website about taking disability benefits to Europe. It was also quoted in the letter telling me my mobility component is being withdrawn as I am no longer permanently resident in the UK.

<<The European Court of Justice decided on 18 October 2007 that certain disability and carers benefits are sickness benefits and may be paid to people who leave Great Britain to live elsewhere in the European Economic Area (EEA) or Switzerland.
Affected benefits

The decision affects:

* Disability Living Allowance (care component only)
* Attendance Allowance
* Carer's Allowance

The mobility component of Disability Living Allowance has not been affected by this judgement.>>


----------



## milton43 (Oct 20, 2008)

Womfloss said:


> Hello!
> 
> My husband is registered disabled and in receipt of DLA and incapacity benefit (following an industrial accident in 2001).  We have been on holiday (Paralimini)twice in the last two years and we couldnt help but notice a definite improvement in his arthritis with the warm weather. Does anyone know, if we were to move to Cyprus would he still be able to retain his UK benefits. Any help/advice would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Sue


yes you will under european directive bennifits are clameble any were in eu


----------

